# Bucket won’t lift



## Rlenz (5 mo ago)

Have a John Deere 1025r and bucket won’t raise over 2”
Tried redoing quick connections 
No help
Tried rotating connections of quick connects and same problem
Just changed joystick operation
Any thing to look for
Thank you


----------



## Rlenz (5 mo ago)

Rlenz said:


> Have a John Deere 1025r and bucket won’t raise over 2”
> Tried redoing quick connections
> No help
> Tried rotating connections of quick connects and same problem
> ...


Looks like the left cylinder is trying to extend and the tight cylinder isn’t moving


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy Rlenz, welcome to the forum.

Are you saying that you just replaced the joystick control??


----------



## Rlenz (5 mo ago)

No
Have not replaced anything
I switched the quick connects around to rule out the joystick bring the problem


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Are you getting fluid to the cylinders? Disconnect the rod end of the "tight" cylinder, to see if the other cylinder will raise the bucket.


----------



## Rlenz (5 mo ago)

I’ll try that tomorrow 
Thank you
It’s a 2018 model with only 140 hrs
Can’t imagine cylinder being frozen


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

The quick connectors can and do go bad.

Its a pita but you may have to swap the connectors OFF the end of hoses
Switch curl and lift

It could be the tractor side connector or the loader side.

Swap hose ends first...its easier.

The control valves have had issues as well...some in less than 10 hours.
Is your warentee gone?

That valve is Big money.

You can find some/lots of info over on the GTT forum on this issue.


----------



## Rlenz (5 mo ago)

Thank you
I ordered 2 male connectors
When I switched the hoses around the problem was the same so it must be past the female connectors
The curl worked fine with different joy stick movement 
But bucket still would not raise with different joy stick position
Thinking the return connector is bad because the left cylinder try’s to expand and it’s hitting a brick wall
I’ll have connectors in a few days
Thank you for your input
I will post after I try the male connectors 
2018 so no warranty 
Do you think the cylinder could be froze?
Only has 120 hours on unit
Thanks again
Appreciate it


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Anything is possible but its unlikely....

Somewhere in the system I hear is a flow restrictor......basicly a small washer with a specific size hole in it. It will be in one of the fittings probly where the rubber lines connect to the metal ones. Some loaders on some tractors ( mostly older)..have an inline filter......I doubt yours has this.

Restrictor could be plugged with a chunk of O ring or other debris.

Thats all I got on this........hopefully its not the control valve.

If you go to JDparts.com
you can look up your machine and all the parts with diagrams of everything/part numbers and descriptions of said parts.


----------



## Rlenz (5 mo ago)

Thank you


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

look at part # 15 on this page.

#4 is the quick coupler........I don't know what the parts in pic above that are.
They say valve for #20 and orafice for 15


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/514202/referrer/navigation/pgId/425321740



I assume your loader is NSL....Non self leveling

There are several different schematics for hydro stuff and you need to look at american version
Not Austrailian or other overseas models.

Good luck......


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

There is most likely one of two possibilities, the piston has come loose from the rod or the piston seals have failed and is allowing the high pressure oil to bypass the piston when trying to raise and the oil is returning to reservoir

Try holding the control lever in the down position with the engine running, does the engine load up?, do the same with the curl control, roll the bucket back until the rods stop, hold the control and listen to the engine when it loads up, does it sound the same for both tests?.


----------



## Rlenz (5 mo ago)

I’ll post lat


----------



## Rlenz (5 mo ago)

It all sounds the same except when I try to raise the bucket
Then you hear the strain on the engine
Curl up or back normal sound
Raise bucket engine groans
Lower bucket normal sound except it slams down the 2 “


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If the rod is not bent causing the seizure, then it is time to bite the bullet!! if the tractor is out of warranty, you will have to remove the ram and strip the rod and piston out for inspection.

I could suggest using a ball bearing of a size that will sit on the ram nipple opening and fit inside the hose nut to block the lift oil to the faulty cylinder and by using the lift control see if the good ram will raise the boom somewhat, this would show if the controller is ok and the problem is with the faulty ram, or you could pull the rod end pin from the boom and support the ram and try lifting with the good cylinder to see what reaction takes place.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Freds theory is quite possible.

You got connectors coming.......follow that goat trail and see where you land.

If possible..Isolate/remove the problem cyl.......and progress in that direction.

As said....GTT forum has dealt with this...I don't own your model..mine is a 955.
Theres probly 5000 guys with a 1025 over there.


----------



## sheaftractor (Dec 19, 2021)

Did you accidentally get a bucket hose & lift hose switched?
www.japanesetractorparts.com


----------



## Rlenz (5 mo ago)

Thank you
I’ll post the results after I get the make connectors


----------



## Rlenz (5 mo ago)

sheaftractor said:


> Did you accidentally get a bucket hose & lift hose switched?
> www.japanesetractorparts.com


No
Nothing had been touched before it stopped working


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Rlenz said:


> Thank you
> I’ll post the results after I get the make connectors


RLenz, another possibility is the spool could be broken, have never come across a broken spool in my lifetime, but anything can happen.

Work the control lever both ways and see if the spool centers itself when releasing the control lever.

Have you just cracked the lift hose nut a couple of turns on the faulty ram and then carefully placed lift pressure to the ram to check pressured oil flow?, if there is good pressure at the nut then that will show the control valve is ok.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Faulty FEL control valves are quite common on His model. Usually within the first 20 hrs or less.

Were hoping this is not the case here as that is a very spendy part from Mother Deere and His warentee is long expired. Some dealers if you know them are good about this and may go to bat for you. Not many of them left though.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Have you tried swapping the lift hoses to the bucket circuit. That would prove every thing except possibly a coupler problem. For that you could swap couplers. Also be sure the hoses for the lift circuit are connected correctly, that is each coupler is teed to the same end of the cylinder. But the problem as you describe it sounds as if oil is not returning from the "return" side of the cylinder. May want to take off the return side remove coupler and place the hose in a bucket to test it. With no coupler and the hose in a bucket it should raise, of course there could be an issue with one of the hoses damaged and the liner of the hose folding over and blocking a hose.
Had a log splitter that would not retract unless it was pried back. It would extend just fine. Pried it back and stood the beam up vertically and the wedge fell onto the block---BANG. Found the nut on the cylinder rod had backed off and allowed the oil to bypass once it moved enough to open the center of the piston when trying to retract, but would seal when extending. The shop had replaced the pump and control valve trying to fix it.


----------

